

Neovim plugin prototype: compile Go code on-the-fly - justinmk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CW9xmkINqY#t=42

======
justinmk
Source code here:
[https://github.com/myitcv/neovim_example](https://github.com/myitcv/neovim_example)

